# 2 inch collars



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a source for cheap, 2 inch, flat, buckle collars ...preferably in a variety of sizes so we can order some that will fit puppies, young adults and mature adults? I would like something on the order of the single layer leather collars they ship dogs in from overseas with, but nylon would be okay as well. I can only seem to find high end collars and we want something as inexpensive as possible that can be left on the dogs, but durable enough to hold up when we stake them out to work them.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ariel, I will shoot you a PM. Let me know if this gets you close to what you guys are looking for.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

In our area, I would have the Amish make some, may not work everywhere.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

what would be the quantity you are looking for?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Ariel:

I was looking at this tread and saw an advertisement while I was replying.

http://www.dogsupplies.com/products/Bully-Extra-Heavy-Oiled-Leather-Dog-Collar.html

Also check Ebay. My neighbor just got an 2 in alligator leather collar for $12 w/ s/h.

On my collars I have, I just add more holes with my leather punch to fit each dog. My original collar was a 28 in collar for my AB that now fits my GSD and my Mal. 

Hope this helps.

Mario


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Just ordered 10 from Stillwater for $80 w/ shipping. They are nylon, but appear to be very heavy duty nylon, which is fine. I think Mike is planning to make some as well ...but for now, the ones I ordered seem like they will work just fine.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Good to hear that Ariel. If you would, please let me know how you guys like them. That collar I got for the Dutch from them was honestly the best money I've ever spent. Excellent quality and I doubt the price could be beat. 

Did you happen to notice that he also offers a 10% discount for purchases made by postal money order? At least that's what his website says.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> In our area, I would have the Amish make some, may not work everywhere.


ditto.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

I did notice that ...after I had already made a PayPal payment! Oh well, if they are of good quality, I'm sure I'll be ordering again and will pay by money order to get the discount.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

want cheap? go to a Farm all type store, Fleet Farm here, and buy some leather calf collars. They were 8 bucks a piece last time I bought them. I just cut them down and drill a couple new holes to fit and away we go.


----------



## Jen Chandler (Oct 4, 2009)

http://bulldogsupplycompany.com/


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_69&products_id=4570

$8.50 PLUS SHIPPING


----------

